# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  EinScan-S 3D Scanner

## Brian_Krassenstein

With consumer-level scanners like the EinScan-S from Shining 3D and the most recent offering from Fuel3D, 3D printing technicians have a pair of new tools in the kit to make their efforts at reverse engineering items simpler and less expensive. The EinScan-S can scan smaller objects on its turntable in just under three minutes, and can also be used in a handheld fashion to scan larger items. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/36236/einscan-s-3d-scanner

----------


## soofle616

All these new scanners coming onto the market is certainly a good thing. It seems that the unifying issue is the software though. Until a solid package exists at a reasonable price, all the inexpensive hardware in the world isn't going to amount to much.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

It's been a great year for the EinScan-S, the desktop 3D scanner that  was released by Shining 3D at the beginning of the year. Prominent  visual effects company CGClones has adopted the EinScan as their scanner  of choice for generating photorealistic computer generated imagery, and  the scanner has also passed iMakr's rigorous screening process to be  offered a place in the retailer's stock. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/113084/einscan-s-cgclones-imakr/

----------

